# Fishing



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

my favorite thing to fish for is cat fish it is a lot of fun . i also like to fish for bass , pike, dogfish, and bowfishing for carp


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I like to fish for anything. Bass fishing is alot of fun, so is cats

I really love flyfishing. Its by far the best imo. You can fish for anyhting panfish,bass,cats,salmon,trout,carp,sharks,anything


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Any fish is good for me! they all seem pretty fun.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to fish just about every day over the summer. No I don't really do it anymore. The only things I like to fish for anymore are smallmouths and ocean.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

walleyes northerns perch and the ocassional carp with the bow


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

i have a pond right down the road from me that it 300 yrds long and 200 wide i can catch up to 15-20 ass in there each day.All catch and release.I have caught a couple 6-7 pounders there. I also fish some walleye pike and some giant pumpkin seeds.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

tru-force ss said:


> i have a pond right down the road from me that it 300 yrds long and 200 wide i can catch up to 15-20 ass in there each day.All catch and release.I have caught a couple 6-7 pounders there. I also fish some walleye pike and some giant pumpkin seeds.


No way! I love catching ass


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> No way! I love catching ass


We all know you don't get any Rory.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I love to get a nice (b)ass early in the morning.:shade:


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

the best fish to fish for is bass:shade:


----------



## penrosefred (Nov 30, 2008)

Trout, BIG TROUT, with fly rod


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

penrosefred said:


> Trout, BIG TROUT, with fly rod


:thumb:


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

In Ohio I fish for Carp, Gar, Suckers, and Goldfish if they are there.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't bowfish, but here in Florida I always go fishing in the freshwater lakes for largemouth bass.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

If I had to choose one thing to do that involved water it would be bowfishing for gators.


----------



## sawyercu (Jan 1, 2009)

I like to fish for any type of trout .


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

I like to fish for anything. But mainly sharks, Bull redfish, Tuna, wahoo etc etc. The sharks and reds are from the beach.

38in Bull Redfish








21in Slot Redfish- 23in SheepHead(shark bait)








37in Bull Red








39in Bull red









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

My buddy Andrew hooked up to a massive shark. He ended up breaking him off after 3 hours. this fish was probally 10ft+


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

If any of you have any questions about how we fish your more than welcome to ask.


----------

